
NSA Closely Involved in Guantánamo Interrogations, Documents Show - 13375p33dp0573r
https://theintercept.com/2016/05/16/nsa-closely-involved-in-guantanamo-interrogations-documents-show/
======
dang
Please don't submit from just one site, and please don't delete and repost. We
remove story submission privileges from accounts that do these things.

Please also don't create masses of obscure throwaway accounts. This forum is a
community. Anonymity is fine here, but users should have some kind of
consistent identity that other users can relate to. Otherwise we might as well
have no usernames and no community at all, and that would be an entirely
different forum.

Please also don't create multiple accounts to vote stories up with. That's a
serious violation of HN's rules and we ban accounts that do it.

